# Cycle Caps



## Joe24 (14 May 2008)

Does anyone have a cycle hat?
I'm after getting one, but dont have a huge amount to spend on one(got the fixed hub to buy) and could do with one for the long rides. I think Pinarello was giving away hats at the Lincoln Grand Prix, not sure, but anyway i missed out.
Anything that looks good and is not much is good.

Cheers


----------



## mondobongo (14 May 2008)

Joe plenty here from £4 caps


----------



## Joe24 (14 May 2008)

Problem s i have no access to credit card.
Dont think the shops would want me sending them cash, which is why i thought i would ask on here.


----------



## John the Monkey (14 May 2008)

Joe, I'm about to order some stuff from Prendas - want me to tack a cap or two on the order for you? We could probably take advantage of one of their four for £x offers, as I was thinking of grabbing at least one or two caps myself...


----------



## Dayvo (14 May 2008)

Evans in Nottingham have this:

http://www.evanscycles.com/product.jsp?style=22182


----------



## dodgy (14 May 2008)

Serious question, what are cycling caps for? Protect from sunburn?

Dave.


----------



## John the Monkey (14 May 2008)

dodgy said:


> Serious question, what are cycling caps for? Protect from sunburn?


The peaks are quite good at keeping sun/rain out of your eyes too.


----------



## Joe24 (14 May 2008)

Dayvo, that Bianchi hat is that colour that is not good. 
John, yes please
I'll send you a PM
Cheers


----------



## Dayvo (14 May 2008)

Joe24 said:


> Dayvo, that Bianchi hat is that colour that is not good.



I know, but beggars can't be choosers!  
Hopefully John the monkey will sort you out.


----------



## yello (15 May 2008)

If it's hot, a cap is a blessing and a curse. Keeps the sun off, it's true, but I find I sweat like buggery and am often taking the cap off just to cool down a bit.

A decent breathable cap is what I need perhaps?


----------



## dodgy (15 May 2008)

John the Monkey said:


> The peaks are quite good at keeping sun/rain out of your eyes too.



Ah, I use sunglasses for that 

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## domtyler (15 May 2008)

dodgy said:


> Ah, I use sunglasses for that
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave.



If it is raining heavily then glasses are a bit of a no no, also when it is very cold they can get steamed up as soon as you slow below fifteen mph. That is why I almost always wear a cap.


----------



## dodgy (15 May 2008)

Got ya  I never ride in the rain, at least, I never venture out into the rain. The only time I ever see rain is if I get caught out. The only time my shades steam up is after a particularly hard exertion and I've come to a stop (T junction etc), but they clear in seconds and I just slide them down my nose until they have.

Dave.


----------



## John the Monkey (15 May 2008)

dodgy said:


> Ah, I use sunglasses for that



I do when I wear contacts (courtesy of Aldi/Lidl  ), but I can't wear them every day. I've heard people recommend caps as lighter weight helmet liners too (most of the skull cap type being too warm (imo) for all but the coldest days...)


----------

